# What wets your whistle when haying?



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

What is your prefered beverage to stay hydrated when haying?

For me its ice cold water and gatorade.

I avoid caffeine and pop like the plague any time of the year


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Depends on the cupholders..........sorry, just couldn't help myself....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

water


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I bought a ice maker years ago for me and my crew it makes 94 lbs of ice per day . We go through lots of ice water everyday here , it is a must to have guys to drink plenty of water to keep hydrated if not heat stroke and other heat issues will take out the crew. Here it is common to get over 100 degrees during the summer .....................


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like a combination of spring water and grape G2.....very satisfying. I usually drink 2-3 bottles of water to 1 bottle of G2.

Regards, Mike

I edited to G2 as that is what the wife buys....low calorie....looked on the bottle closely this morning. Not sure where I got 3 from....


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

@Vol my oldest boy loves the fierce grape.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Water. We're even so old fashioned that we still use "water jugs". I keep freeze quart containers of water for ice and use two in Jeff's gallon Igloo and one in my half gallon Rubbermaid. Yep, the dust collects on them, OSHA & the health department will probably have disapprove but we have cold water. If we have extra help I fix extra "company" jugs and have various colors of plastic cups. When we were still raising tobacco the help wanted Gatorade so for a time that was our drink too. Later I found a recipe for homemade 'gatorade' using Kool-Aid so Jeff & I had some better flavors of it but have since gone back to just plain ole water.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

First choice---Watermelon.

Second choice--Cool water with about 2 oz of apple juice.

Ralph


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Water jugs in the fields and lemonade with ice at lunch. Lot's of homemade lemonade at the swimming pond at 4pm. A swim and a cold drink on a hot afternoon is one of life's simple treasures.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I take my empty gatorade bottles, refill with water and freeze. Like Mike I tend to drink two to three of the frozen waters to one G2. They also have blueberry pomegranate G2, very tasty.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Ice coldd water, unsweetened strong strong ice tea, switchell.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually since cup holders were mentioned, Coors Light while sitting on a porch watching somebody else make idiot bricks.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

With the a/c set on about 65 it doesn't take much liquid and the you dont have to stop to pee. Back in the idiot brick days it was icd water by thr gallons.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a 2 qt thermos that I mix my own gatorade in from the powder you can buy. I make it weak, just strong enough you cant taste any of the nasty plastic taste in the water.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ice cold water. As above some Ice cold Gatorade at times. I like mine a bit watered down as well.

When the work is done the drinks change.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Lemonade.....not the stuff you buy from the store or powder......can't stand it that strong. I like it more like sweetened lemon water. About a gallon and half of water, couple of fresh squeezed lemons, and sugar to taste. Very thirst quenching.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

It really depends on the time of day, and of course the quantity and placement of your cup holders. 
Water, frozen in what ever containers are available at the time. For the last wagon or run of rounds there is nothing more satisfing than a good balin beverage! My favorite is long trail blackberry wheat, a great hayin beverage. ( also makes for a good lawn mowin cold one). 
Cheers!


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

On the tractor its water and Purple G2.

At home my MIL makes sun tea, with lemon and cloves that's great.

I'm surprised no one has said Switchel, but that might just be an old time New England hay drink.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hillside beat ya to it......wth is switchel?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Water, molasses or maple syrup, cider vinegar, ginger.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

In what proportions?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dill said:


> Water, molasses or maple syrup, cider vinegar, ginger.


Dill, is that "and" "and" "and" and "and"......surely not "or" "or" "or" or "or"

Sweet tea for me....or crystal light pomegranate/cherry.....but depending on the aforementioned holder and work load and day.....just saying
Ok if I'm out at the hunting land planting food plots, bud light.....in a ice chest, snuggled up with crushed ice


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I need to reread cupholder thread. My windrower has none. And my tractor needs another.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

The other day long neck bud light..then another... got out boy finished cutting while cuz and I swapped back when...designated drivers are great!!!


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Water,lots of cool clear water, not ice cold.. For the ride home at the end of the day, sweet tea with lemon.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Ice water during the day, but usually have a nice cold Mt. Dew when I get home.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

IHCman said:


> Ice water during the day, but usually have a nice cold Mt. Dew when I get home.


X2!


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Can't beat a Busch Light.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Old Milwaukee Light when it gets toward dark.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

You guys need to raise your hay prices so you can afford good beer.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

A couple gallons of water and a few powerades. And a beer at night lol. Im interested deadmoose what is your idea of good beer lol.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

A nice pale ale is always good. Corona with a lime is great in the summer. And for diet beer Coors light is a standby.

Good beer is cold beer and what you have. As long as it isn't Miller Lite or MGD.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Your a sophisticated feller.  Think we all have to move MN.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

My two favorite beers are FREE and COLD! But if I am buying, Bud Light, Corona with a lime or Blue Moon draft top the list.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> You guys need to raise your hay prices so you can afford good beer.


Come on Moose, Old Mill Light is good beer! Just about any Lienenkuegel's is better. When in Wisconsin, a Spotted Cow is good.

Also, there is a nice little brew pub in our small town that you shouldn't pass by. http://www.worthbrewing.com


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

barnrope said:


> Come on Moose, Old Mill Light is good beer! Just about any Lienenkuegel's is better. When in Wisconsin, a Spotted Cow is good.
> 
> Also, there is a nice little brew pub in our small town that you shouldn't pass by. http://www.worthbrewing.com


Looks like I have driven by it a couple times.LOL.

How about a Moose Druel?Had a few of them out west.I would think it would be a fitting beer for deadmoose


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

barnrope said:


> Come on Moose, Old Mill Light is good beer! Just about any Lienenkuegel's is better. When in Wisconsin, a Spotted Cow is good.
> 
> Also, there is a nice little brew pub in our small town that you shouldn't pass by. http://www.worthbrewing.com


I agree, lienenkuegels is good. Just finishing off the summer shandy sampler pack.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Its been quite awhile since I have had a Moosehead. Never had Moose Drual.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> A nice pale ale is always good. Corona with a lime is great in the summer. And for diet beer Coors light is a standby.
> 
> Good beer is cold beer and what you have. As long as it isn't Miller Lite or MGD.


I hear you on the Miller Lite, even if its free and cold I just can't drink that stuff. That's all my buddy ever drank, he's finally upgraded to Miller High Life and I can drink that considering it's free.

If I want exotic I like a nice Tiger or Flying Horse when I can find it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Was really disappointed a few weeks ago, always hear about how great Yuengling is, somebody brought a few cases back with em, the stuff is crap.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Was really disappointed a few weeks ago, always hear about how great Yuengling is, somebody brought a few cases back with em, the stuff is crap.


Ditto, would not trade one bottle of Bud lite or Coors lite for 10 cases of the stuff for my use. Worst I've tasted since Lowenbrau.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Was really disappointed a few weeks ago, always hear about how great Yuengling is, somebody brought a few cases back with em, the stuff is crap.


Just a few miles from me in Pottsville. Americas oldest brewery. 
That Shit flies off the shelves around here.

I like flavored iced tea or water all day. Got sick of Gatorade in sports playing days. I find powerade tastes a little better and is cheaper.

Jack & coke when the day is through or on vacation. In hell raising days I used to carry the jack in one hand and the coke in the other. Lol
A belly full of beer just slows me down now. Gettin up to pee every 5 minutes gets old, too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Jack & coke when the day is through or on vacation. In hell raising days I used to carry the jack in one hand and the coke in the other. Lol
> A belly full of beer just slows me down now. Gettin up to pee every 5 minutes gets old, too.


Don't break the seal....


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Never had a beer..... had some jack back in the day....age 13.... never found what was so great about it ...my drunk alcoholic friends think im crazy and that there is something wrong with me....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No worries Griffin. The rest of us will drink your share. Good for you


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I prefer good ol' Pabst Blue Ribbon when I do drink though that's not very often.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

If im close to the house I'll down a glass of chocolate milk. Good energy boost

Just dont overdo it when its hot...then go do something like pitch down corn silage...dont ask how I know..


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Never had a beer..... had some jack back in the day....age 13.... never found what was so great about it ...my drunk alcoholic friends think im crazy and that there is something wrong with me....


 I've never had a beer either.....not so sure I care to try it.....was at a baseball game this summer and everyone sitting around me was drinking beer.....the smell of it was making me nauseous. If it tastes like it smells, no thanks.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Good idea to drink some gatorade once in awhile. You can get mineral deficiencies with too much water and not enough green foods or something like sports drink. Maybe not such a big problem for those who live in cabs but hoofing little squares all day is a different story. Ice cold water is nasty when your really hot too IMO. I fill the big 5 gal thermos off the hydrant, no ice.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Any milk for me is bad news, I'm lactose intolerant. I used to love milk, especially chocolate flavored but I became lactose intolerant about 10 years ago.

Closest I get to dairy is soy or almond milk on my morning raisin bran.

Flavored water or diet iced tea in the tractor and not much, the ac is cold. No alcohol at all. Been a non drinking alcoholic for 32 years now. Met my wife at an alanon meeting going on 32 years of matrimonial bliss.... 

I usually turn up the tunes and rock on..... I'm a 65 year old hippie at heart....


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Lots of cold water during the day, but not ice cold. At the end of the day, anything dark enough I can't see thru the glass, prefer an oatmeal stout like Goose Island.

In my younger days it was Old Milwaukee. Only time I ever drank it was sittin at the edge of a hayfield after the last load.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Mountain Dew, milk, water. In that order


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

How do you keep milk cold in a tractor all day?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I've never had a beer either.....not so sure I care to try it.....was at a baseball game this summer and everyone sitting around me was drinking beer.....the smell of it was making me nauseous. If it tastes like it smells, no thanks.


Well first thing is ball park beer is piss warm and then it's what the taverns couldn't get rid of before it expired.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I never knew pasteurized beer expired?????

I do know that if you drink enough, you'll expire......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> I never knew pasteurized beer expired?????
> 
> I do know that if you drink enough, you'll expire......


Mainly its the heating and cooling of the kegs that makes it go off. Once you get beer cold, keep it cold, goes skunky if its allowed to warm and cool several times.

TPBH I have a taste for either a nice ice cold Carlsberg right now or a room temp Kings IPA.

Can't get either here on this continent, requires a long plane ride.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

That should make your back feel slightly better......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> That should make your back feel slightly better......


Yah, makes me sad that if it can't be fixed I may avoid traveling altogether.

Still want to see Venice, attend Oktoberfest, see the Black Forest, Stonehenge, Moscow, The Louvre, Hadrian's Wall, The great pyramids and for some reason, Auschwitz and the rest of the death camps. Maybe for no more reason than if the PC crowd has their way, our next generation may never hear of the annihilation of 6 million jews that is the perfect example of mans inhumanity to man.

Wouldn't mind going to Normandy again with all the wife's cousins and seeing the British beaches of the Normandy invasion. Such a large world and so little time to see it.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I never heard of Hadrian's Wall till you mentioned it. It sounds like something i would like to do someday. I really want to visit every National park in Canada before going overseas first though. The ones i have gone to have all been awesome. So much to see right here and no time in the summer to enjoy it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

carcajou said:


> I never heard of Hadrian's Wall till you mentioned it. It sounds like something i would like to do someday. I really want to visit every National park in Canada before going overseas first though. The ones i have gone to have all been awesome. So much to see right here and no time in the summer to enjoy it.


I hear yah, Dads been to the grand canyon and took a helicopter tour over it, said it's definitely worth it. The wife's cousins always want me to visit England in the summer, can't ever see that happening.

The places we do visit have to stay within a very moderate climate as well, too hot, humid or cold and the wife has problems breathing which then causes her blood oxygen to drop. Would like to do a layover in Iceland one time on the way home from England to see the Northern Lights.

http://www.visithadrianswall.co.uk


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I always wanted to go to Africa....to photograph and to Safari....and to Australia and New Zealand. Now that I can afford the costs associated I am too afraid to go to Africa. So, I guess it will be to Kiwi land and down under soon.

I really don't care to see mans creativity or destruction....more interested in the natural beauty of the Creators handiwork.

Lot's of area in Northern North America yet to visit and especially the Yukon.

Regards, Mike


----------

